# 'Army' Stickers



## right_coast_mike (8 Jul 2008)

Hey All,

Does anyone know what I mean when I refer to the 'Army' bumper stickers?  Just plain old block letters. Pretty sure there is a Maple Leaf on the sticker too...

If you know what I mean - where do I get one?  Not at the Canex that I can find.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Loachman (8 Jul 2008)

PAff people used to hand them out. Whether or not they had them made, though, I cannot say.


----------



## right_coast_mike (8 Jul 2008)

Ahhh - ok thanks!  Hmm....do I know any PR types.......?


----------



## geo (8 Jul 2008)

Nah... I'm a PAFO's worst nightmare >


----------

